# He Was Getting Me A V.a.



## Saoul

Amicici,

ho anche provato a fare un po' di sano "googling" ma invano.

He was getting me a V.A.

Frase detta da un sospettato, interrogato da un poliziotto, al di fuori di un negozio di liquori in cui stanno facendo una rapina.

Il poliziotto è convinto che lui sia il palo, e lui spiega, che il suo amico dentro al negozio stava... prendendogli... una V.A.? 

AIUTO? I have no idea whatsoever.


----------



## fran06

Saoul said:
			
		

> Amicici,
> 
> ho anche provato a fare un po' di sano "googling" ma invano.
> 
> He was getting me a V.A.
> 
> Frase detta da un sospettato, interrogato da un poliziotto, al di fuori di un negozio di liquori in cui stanno facendo una rapina.
> 
> Il poliziotto è convinto che lui sia il palo, e lui spiega, che il suo amico dentro al negozio stava... prendendogli... una V.A.?
> 
> AIUTO? I have no idea whatsoever.


 
Ciao Saoul!
Non ho idea di cosa voglia dire ma se cerchi in google "acronimi inglesi" qualcosa di utile secondo me c'è. Uno dei significati che probabilmente si può usare nella tua frase è: 
_View Askew (gaming, Counter Strike). _

Buona fortuna
Fran


----------



## TimLA

Saoul said:
			
		

> Amicici,
> 
> ho anche provato a fare un po' di sano "googling" ma invano.
> 
> He was getting me a V.A.
> 
> Frase detta da un sospettato, interrogato da un poliziotto, al di fuori di un negozio di liquori in cui stanno facendo una rapina.
> 
> Il poliziotto è convinto che lui sia il palo, e lui spiega, che il suo amico dentro al negozio stava... prendendogli... una V.A.?
> 
> AIUTO? I have no idea whatsoever.


 
Ciao Saoul

Hai sentito o visto?

Possibilmente era un "VO"
Seagrams VO (quasi sempre detto "VO")
È un whisky amalgamato.

Tim


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Tim,

ho solo l'audio, quindi un errore di comprensione da parte mia è più plausibile/probabile, ma sono ragionevolmente convinto che dica proprio V.A. 
Lo pronuncia piuttosto chiaramente. (Diversamente da tutto il resto del filmato in cui i poliziotti parlano una lingua che non mi sembra Inglese. )


----------



## Tatzingo

Saoul said:
			
		

> Amicici,
> 
> ho anche provato a fare un po' di sano "googling" ma invano.
> 
> He was getting me a V.A.
> 
> Frase detta da un sospettato, interrogato da un poliziotto, al di fuori di un negozio di liquori in cui stanno facendo una rapina.
> 
> Il poliziotto è convinto che lui sia il palo, e lui spiega, che il suo amico dentro al negozio stava... prendendogli... una V.A.?
> 
> AIUTO? I have no idea whatsoever.


Viable Alternative? 

Tatz.

Ps. O possiblemente un prodotto qualsiasi di Virginia (VA)???


----------



## TimLA

Saoul said:
			
		

> Ciao Tim,
> 
> ho solo l'audio, quindi un errore di comprensione da parte mia è più plausibile/probabile, ma sono ragionevolmente convinto che dica proprio V.A.
> Lo pronuncia piuttosto chiaramente. (Diversamente da tutto il resto del filmato in cui i poliziotti parlano una lingua che non mi sembra Inglese. )


 
Come si chiama il film?


----------



## utente

Saoul-  che vuol dire Amicici ?


----------



## Saoul

Tim the show is MTV punk'd. 


Utente, it's just a distortion of the word "amici" (pals), that an Italian ShowMan and Comedian used quite a lot. A funny thing. It doesn't exist...


----------



## victoria luz

Saoul...might it be a V-8?

Una bevanda vitaminica per salutisti, tipo il gatorade...ammettendo che un sospettato abbia voglia di fare lo spiritoso con un cop


----------



## utente

Saoul said:
			
		

> Tim the show is MTV punk'd.
> 
> 
> Utente, it's just a distortion of the word "amici" (pals), that an Italian ShowMan and Comedian used quite a lot. A funny thing. It doesn't exist...


 
Oh.  Thanks, I'd never heard it.  (And now I know why !)  E' meglio che io non la usi nella lezione italiana.


----------



## TimLA

victoria luz said:
			
		

> Saoul...might it be a V-8?
> 
> Una bevanda vitaminica per salutisti, tipo il gatorade...ammettendo che un sospettato abbia voglia di fare lo spiritoso con un cop


 
Aha! I think Victoria has it! It's a smart-alec comment! There is a commercial on TV that says something like "I'm going to get a V-8". The guy is outside of a liquor store (usually you buy VO there!) and is talking to the cop and says his friend went in to get a V-8 - health food.

Great line! Superb as usual Victoria!
Tim


----------



## ElaineG

victoria luz said:
			
		

> Saoul...might it be a V-8?
> 
> Una bevanda vitaminica per salutisti, tipo il gatorade...ammettendo che un sospettato abbia voglia di fare lo spiritoso con un cop


 
Vic, sei stupenda.


----------



## victoria luz

Sono solo molto abituata a fraintendere...all it took me was being myself


----------



## Saoul

Victoria, che dire! Mi hai risolto la giornata! 
Un ringraziamento enorme a tutti e in particolare a Victoria Poirot Holmes Signora in Giallo Luz.




(Tim alla fine non è che avessi sentito proprio benissimo, vero?)


----------



## primo_cerchio

V8 è una specie di succo di verdure miste.
Come il succo di pomodoro.
L'ho assaggiato e non mi piace


----------



## utente

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> V8 è una specie di succo di verdure miste.
> Come il succo di pomodoro.
> L'ho assaggiato e non mi piace


 
Mi piace molto, ma soltanto con succo di limone e Tabasco Sauce (un liquido di chili piccante) a forse con un po' di vodka.


----------



## TimLA

"Tim alla fine non è che avessi sentito proprio benissimo, vero?"

Probabilmente , ma considerando la situazione - fuori di un negozio di liquore, una persona "scherzando" con la polizia, lui probabilmente aveva un accento diverso - sarebbe facile sbagliare in qualsiasi lingua! (anchio in inglese)

Penso che anche sia la tua gobba che ha ostruito le onde di suono.  

Per quanto riguarda il V-8, sono di accordo con Utente. Con un po' di tabasco, limone e ogni tanto, vodka, anchio faccio il verso di ghiottone!  

Buona serata!
Tim


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Does it mean "vitamins 8" or something like that? I'm curious!


----------



## edwinagt

I think it means Vegetables 8 probably since the juice is made from eight vegetables. I could very well be wrong.


----------



## Marcone

Kleine Hexe said:
			
		

> Does it mean "vitamins 8" or something like that? I'm curious!


 
It is a blend of *8* *V*egetables. Actually, the tomato is a fruit, but is widely thought to be a vegetable.


----------



## utente

Kleine Hexe said:
			
		

> Does it mean "vitamins 8" or something like that? I'm curious!


 
V-8  significa 8 vegetables (ortaggi), per paragonare al semplice tomato juice (succo di pomodoro).  La differenza (nel sapore e nella nutrizione) è sottile, ed è una più della pubblicità che della realtà.

La pubblicità per un lungo tempo era la frase "Wow! I could'a (could have) had a V-8!"  Voleva dire che la persona aveva bevuto del succo di pomodoro e poi si è accorso che una V-8 sarebbe stata meglio.

Specialmente dopo si aggiunge del succo di limone, Tabasco sauce, e vodka, non si può assaggiare la differenza.


----------



## mimitabby

Kleine Hexe said:
			
		

> Does it mean "vitamins 8" or something like that? I'm curious!


hey, next time we go to Italy, we'll bring you some. We're always trying to find the right gift for our Italian friends   

il prossimo viaggio in Italia, te porteremmo delle V8. Sempre stiamo provando di trovare il regalo giusto per i nostri amici italiani!


----------



## utente

edwinagt said:
			
		

> I think it means Vegetables 8 probably since the juice is made from eight vegetables. I could very well be wrong.


 
Oops! Sorry we crossed!


----------



## mlibenson

This could be "he was getting me a V8." A V8 is a vegetable drink which contains eight vegetables, hence the name. This is not, of course, the kind of drink one would get from a liquor store!


----------



## Saoul

About this beverage name, I'm maybe saying the most stupid of things... but I am under the impression that since many sport beverages tend to have the suffix "aid" written in many different ways, this particular name might have been made out of this idea, too.

8 Vegetables Aid - Becoming V-8 (Vee eight/aid), otherwise I'm reasonably convinced that it had to be 8-V, instead.

Am I completely wrong? 

Eye-gorade.


----------



## ElaineG

Saoul said:
			
		

> About this beverage name, I'm maybe saying the most stupid of things... but I am under the impression that since many sport beverages tend to have the suffix "aid" written in many different ways, this particular name might have been made out of this idea, too.
> 
> 8 Vegetables Aid - Becoming V-8 (Vee eight/aid), otherwise I'm reasonably convinced that it had to be 8-V, instead.
> 
> Am I completely wrong?
> 
> Eye-gorade.


 
It's V-8 (eight).  It's not really a sports drink but a juice (zucco) and has been around since the 60s at least.


----------



## primo_cerchio

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> V8 è una specie di succo di verdure miste.
> Come il succo di pomodoro.
> L'ho assaggiato e non mi piace



succo non zucco


----------



## ElaineG

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Succo non zucco


 
Grazie, mi sono appena svegliata!


----------



## You little ripper!

Do they sell V-8 in a liquor store in the States?


----------



## ElaineG

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Do they sell V-8 in a liquor store in the States?


 
No, I think it's intended to be sarcastic or sassy.  (A big liquor store might sell mixers, but not usually juices).


----------



## Saoul

Just to make it clear, they call it liquor store, but it's more a store actually. There's sort of everything in it. Frozen food, bread, vegetables, fruit...


----------



## ElaineG

Saoul said:
			
		

> Just to make it clear, they call it liquor store, but it's more a store actually. There's sort of everything in it. Frozen food, bread, vegetables, fruit...


 
Well, then they'd have V-8!

(Are you sure the makers of V-8 didn't pay you to start this lengthy thread?  Talk about viral marketing.  )


----------



## Hillbilly

The name "V-8" is a play on words.   It does have the eight vegetable juices, but it also evokes the idea of a V-8 engine in a car.  (eight cylinders  in the shape of a V)

The idea is pep, having energy, being alert.


----------



## You little ripper!

> No, I think it's intended to be sarcastic or sassy. (A big liquor store might sell mixers, but not usually juices)


We are not certain that he was being sarcastic though. I thought that if it was a liquor store it could have been a beer that is named VA (Virginia beer) but Saoul has just confirmed that it's a general store so V-8 is more likely. Why do they call them liquor stores?


----------



## primo_cerchio

Tomorrow I will be in a town by the sea where there is a grocer that I know sells V 8m Enticed by this thread I will buy and taste it...........!


----------



## Saoul

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Well, then they'd have V-8!
> 
> (Are you sure the makers of V-8 didn't pay you to start this lengthy thread? Talk about viral marketing.  )


 
No idea why they call it liquor store all along the show. Also the sign outside the store is "liquor store"... 


(I'm not so smart Elaine. this is too tangled and muddled for me. If that was the case, I would have simply opened a thread like: DRINK V-8, guys! I did not, and look at my avatar! You're all warned)


----------

